# How to hide Forums



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

I want to hide those sections dealing with Dish when I go to Forums. I read in the help section on how to hide sections of the forums by clicking on the "-" . But darn if I can find where that is. It says the board index, so where is that? I guess I am just old and slow.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

dd5087 said:


> I want to hide those sections dealing with Dish when I go to Forums. I read in the help section on how to hide sections of the forums by clicking on the "-" . But darn if I can find where that is. It says the board index, so where is that? I guess I am just old and slow.


Hi...

When you put you cursor over the category area you will see a minus sign light up on the right side. Click that.

Make sure you are allowing cookies for the site so it will stay for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

Unless I've missed it, it looks like we lost the ability to hide forums from the "new post" search. The minus sign just collapses the section on the forum screen (what the OP was asking for, I think), but I'm sure I'm not alone in going straight to a "new posts" bookmark and never seeing that forum list. The old software gave me a multi-selectable list that let me completely get rid of the Dish forums.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rccoleman said:


> Unless I've missed it, it looks like we lost the ability to hide forums from the "new post" search. The minus sign just collapses the section on the forum screen (what the OP was asking for, I think), but I'm sure I'm not alone in going straight to a "new posts" bookmark and never seeing that forum list. The old software gave me a multi-selectable list that let me completely get rid of the Dish forums.


Try going to "View New Content" and click on the "Filter By Forum" link on the bottom left. You can highlight the forums you want to view, and they're remembered, as far as I can tell.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> Try going to "View New Content" and click on the "Filter By Forum" link on the bottom left. You can highlight the forums you want to view, and they're remembered, as far as I can tell.


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice Job Steve. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't know how to do that either, so thanks from me as well!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Remember to click LIKE.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I wish the preferences were still attached to the user name instead of the computer from which we log in.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wish the preferences were still attached to the user name instead of the computer from which we log in.


Mine are. I can log in via my PC, iPhone or iPad and only see the forums I've selected. My mobile devices have a different opening screen, but when I select New Content, my preferences are displayed properly.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The answer doesn't last.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Me too. Can switch between PC, iPhone, and iPad all day long with thread unread status and filter options working perfectly. I did need to hard code the URLs to get everything to stick properly when switching between followed and new.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

there is a hook that helps with this too.
(SOS33) Remove Forums from Board Index which is in the IP Market


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> The answer doesn't last.


Not only does it last here, but I only had to filter forums once for all devices. I updated the filter on my PC, and none of those forums show up in "New Content" view results for my iPhone, iPad or laptop.

Are you using "Forums" view? If so, the filter doesn't work there, AFAIK.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> there is a hook that helps with this too.
> (SOS33) Remove Forums from Board Index which is in the IP Market


For ver 3.3 of the software. But is it really needed?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its a preference thing really, I use it on 3.4.4 w/ no (that I could find) issues. its about the closest thing I could find to the vb 3 series mod you had that allowed users to hide forums.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

But does not the - on the forum areas not do that? Or are you taking forum by forum here and not just the categories?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

those collapse but leave the category bar visible.
this mod allows hiding the whole category or just individual forums in the category from the board index.
I will test to see if works on mobile, I think it would as its database driven off user id.









+ in ACP you can select groups that can use the mod.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I tested on android with dolphin browser and it holds my settings I made from pc.
tested with mobile skin and with full skin on the droid x


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm having a heck of a time getting the - to work. I've tried it on 2 different PC's and if I - all the categories I don't want to see, close the browser and re-open it, it seems to work. However, as soon as I go read a forum and hit the back key on my browser, they are all expanded again. I tried deleting the dbstalk.com cookies and it didn't make a difference. it seems like the back key on my mouse or browser breaks the - functionality.

Hiding individual forums is the only feature I really miss from the previous version. While the - works in theory, it hides everything in that category and is more of a sledgehammer approach. There are some categories where I want to see one or two of the sub forums and hide all the rest. The - doesn't work well for that scenario.

So far I've tested this with Chrome Version 26.0.1410.64 m and IE 8.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've not been able to locate the - field in Safari on my iPad using the DBSTalk Default theme. Minor irritation, just means a bit more scrolling.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

klang said:


> I've not been able to locate the - field in Safari on my iPad using the DBSTalk Default theme. Minor irritation, just means a bit more scrolling.


Yes, only appears when you hover over the area. Kind of hard to hover a finger.  (But yeah, sure, the things can track your eye movement, just can tell where you finger is hovering. )


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Yes, only appears when you hover over the area. Kind of hard to hover a finger.  (But yeah, sure, the things can track your eye movement, just can tell where you finger is hovering. )


So it is there? I'll have to try harder. :scratchin


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

*CLUB MEMBERS* now can HIDE FORUMS from within their USER SETTING. Click on your name, select My Settings, and you will see Remove Forums on the bottom left menu. CLick the ones to hide and save. (Use CTRL and click to select more than one. Do the same thing to unhide ones to want back.)

Note...This is a test install at this time as it was made for ver 3.2 of the site and we are on 3.4.4. So, not sure how it will all work so no promises it will stay around.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

working good for me, all those darn dish forums gone in a click


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> working good for me, all those darn dish forums gone in a click


Works for me. Much nicer home page now.

(Just teasing, Dish guys! )


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Sweet! No more Directtv forums. 

Carries through to i* devices as well.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

See...Club membership is nice.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

David Bott said:


> *CLUB MEMBERS* now can HIDE FORUMS from within their USER SETTING. Click on your name, select My Settings, and you will see Remove Forums on the bottom left menu. CLick the ones to hide and save. (Use CTRL and click to select more than one. Do the same thing to unhide ones to want back.)
> 
> Note...This is a test install at this time as it was made for ver 3.2 of the site and we are on 3.4.4. So, not sure how it will all work so no promises it will stay around.


could this be why the mobile app isn't working for me tonight? Neither iPad or android apps are working.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

won't work on forumrunner or tapatalk.
hell forumrunner barely works as it is. bet theres hundreds of sql errors in log now from people using it LOL


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> could this be why the mobile app isn't working for me tonight? Neither iPad or android apps are working.


I do not this this hook made for that issue. It could be that we upgraded Apache and PHP on the server that that made for the app issues.

Tried to warn people you when you start to do things to the site that people just "must have" things could break. Now the app no longer works. Oh how wonderful.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

if the app is forumrunner based it will be broken no matter what.
starting many versions ago around 3.4.0 series and onwards.
when asked about it forumrunner wanted access to my board and files to make their app work. I refused.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> if the app is forumrunner based it will be broken no matter what.
> starting many versions ago around 3.4.0 series and onwards.
> when asked about it forumrunner wanted access to my board and files to make their app work. I refused.


Not quite because the Forumrunner apps worked fairly well with a feww miner setting adjustments on the use side.
It's not that big of deal I prefer using a browser on the iPad and the browser isn't bad on the Droid so I'll get by.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

n0qcu said:


> Not quite because the Forumrunner apps worked fairly well with a feww miner setting adjustments on the use side.
> It's not that big of deal I prefer using a browser on the iPad and the browser isn't bad on the Droid so I'll get by.


you run an ip board? if so how did you fix all the sql errors in logs?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> you run an ip board? if so how did you fix all the sql errors in logs?


I never said that, I said that the Forumrunner apps worked on this board.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ah, when you mentioned a few changes I thought maybe you knew how to fix issue many owners have been complaining about.
what you see on the front end is not indicative of what many board owners have been complaining about since Nov 2012.
some info here
http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2333&page=3
http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2295

got many ignored tickets on my end too after I refused them access to my database and files.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

This is really off topic now. Just an FYI, they reached out to me and will have some new beta of it to try soon.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

cool. please let me know what they find.


----------

